# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Молитва перед джапой ?

## Aleksandr

Харе Кришна!
Джая Шрила Прабхупада!
Мои поклоны Патита Павана прабху!
Как читается эта мантра можете написать русскими буквами с расстановкой ударений?



> avighnam kuru male tvam harinama-japesu ca
> sri radha-krsnayor dasyam dehi male tu prarthaye
> 
> "О Мала, пожалуйста, уничтожь все неблагоприятное в моем воспевании святого имени Господа Хари и надели меня служением Радхе и Кришне. Об этом я молю тебя, о Мала".

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Обратитесь к специалисту по санскриту, который живет рядом с вами, чтобы вам именно прочитали эту мантру, а не написали. Санскрит лучше всего слушать, если хочется произносить его правильно. В ведической традиции принято получать мантру на слух. Это сразу же дает верный духовный опыт и восприятие.

Всегда рад общению с Вами! Пишите!

----------

